# Immigration to Canada under Express Entry



## VaizGhani (Mar 12, 2021)

I have a B.Com Degree from Calcutta University, my IELTS score is 8.5 and I have 5 years of work experience as a Credit Analyst.

Under the WES Equivalency Tool my B.Com is Equivalent to a 3 year Bachelors degree in Canada

What would be the best way to get a PR


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

VaizGhani said:


> I have a B.Com Degree from Calcutta University, my IELTS score is 8.5 and I have 5 years of work experience as a Credit Analyst.
> 
> Under the WES Equivalency Tool my B.Com is Equivalent to a 3 year Bachelors degree in Canada
> 
> What would be the best way to get a PR


You should be asking this in Canada Expat Forum for Expats Living in Canada


----------

